# Sticky  Weight Lifting for Ladies.



## monemi

Irondust said:


> That is interesting. I would like to add what you have said to my research. Do you have any sources or links? Sadly, I have noticed that attempting to build muscle in my lower body while jogging 30 minutes per day has not been as effective as weight training without the cardiovascular exercise — my muscles were neither as large nor as firm. Perhaps there is something else in the mix? Anything would help.
> 
> I would also have to agree that anyone NOT going for the strongman look or performance can do cardio! I should have been more clear.


How fast are jogging? If you want larger muscles in your lower body, I'd recommend more sprinting and less jogging. Or cycling with traffic. Trying to keep up with traffic will build up your legs. Take a look at sprinters legs and cyclists legs.


----------



## stiletto

For heavy lifting, what if you work out at home? I have weights but no benches etc.


----------



## doineed1

Good thread


----------



## Promethea

stiletto said:


> For heavy lifting, what if you work out at home? I have weights but no benches etc.


craigslist or used sporting equip stores have things like that pretty cheap.
when i lived in nc a guy sold me a bench and all the weights, everything, for 35 bucks. good shape, he just needed the old crap he didn't use out of his way. ^_^


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Blarg. Still keeping at it, but my appetite has been getting increasingly out of control. 

What l've noticed is that tricep presses have actually made my upper body look really bony  And my chest kind of concave, while my weight has stayed relatively the same and my lower body looks a little bit bigger.

Though l actually haven't been weighing myself don't own a scale out of pure laziness in ever buying one and the gym doesn't have one. l don't think l've actually lost weight but 'feel' like it.

Maye the ab crunches added to that a bit, l dunno. My shirts even fit weird now. ls there a realistic, general number l should be upping calories by or is that necessary? 

l wouldn't freak out if l had to eat 2,500K daily.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Blarg. Still keeping at it, but my appetite has been getting increasingly out of control.
> 
> What l've noticed is that tricep presses have actually made my upper body look really bony  And my chest kind of concave, while my weight has stayed relatively the same and my lower body looks a little bit bigger.
> 
> Though l actually haven't been weighing myself don't own a scale out of pure laziness in ever buying one and the gym doesn't have one. l don't think l've actually lost weight but 'feel' like it.
> 
> Maye the ab crunches added to that a bit, l dunno. My shirts even fit weird now. ls there a realistic, general number l should be upping calories by or is that necessary?
> 
> l wouldn't freak out if l had to eat 2,500K daily.


I found I gained weight by weight lifting, but look the same size even though I eat a fair amount more. Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, so I actually weigh ~5kg more than before I started but wear the same clothes sizes and look more toned (my mum was impressed and said she might try it haha). It also helped a bunch with my joint problems! I tend to lift on days off from work (I do 8 hours with only a 30min break all on my feet so by the end of the day I'm too tired to weight lift properly).


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

tine said:


> I found I gained weight by weight lifting, but look the same size even though I eat a fair amount more. Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, so I actually weigh ~5kg more than before I started but wear the same clothes sizes and look more toned (my mum was impressed and said she might try it haha). It also helped a bunch with my joint problems! I tend to lift on days off from work (I do 8 hours with only a 30min break all on my feet so by the end of the day I'm too tired to weight lift properly).


Yeah, l am not great with estimating my weight at all.

l'm going to order a scale just to see what's up, and l guess buy shirts that don't hang off of me and new bras. lt was like my arms and chest turned into -bone- within three weeks but l'd bet my legs and thighs actually weigh more individually than they did before.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Yeah, l am not great with estimating my weight at all.
> 
> l'm going to order a scale just to see what's up, and l guess buy shirts that don't hang off of me and new bras. lt was like my arms and chest turned into -bone- within three weeks but l'd bet my legs and thighs actually weigh more individually than they did before.


I found I actually increased in cup size, but the body of the bra stayed the same. My shirts were sometimes too tight in the arms, but otherwise similar. I've had a boney chest for ages, but got more muscular there so it looks less bad now haha. It would be normal to weigh more generally if you put on muscle (it's why BMI is wrong with athletes, because they have loads of muscle not fat and so weigh a lot more than average folk).


----------



## doineed1

tine said:


> I found I actually increased in cup size, but the body of the bra stayed the same. My shirts were sometimes too tight in the arms, but otherwise similar. I've had a boney chest for ages, but got more muscular there so it looks less bad now haha. It would be normal to weigh more generally if you put on muscle (it's why BMI is wrong with athletes, because they have loads of muscle not fat and so weigh a lot more than average folk).


I can relate.. my cup size has also increased. I was barely an A-cup when I started now I am getting close to a C-cup.


----------



## birdsintrees

I wish I had the guts to go and do weights by myself in the gym. I really should just get over myself and work out a routine. I stick to the pump classes now but that ultimately isn't going to get me where I want to go. It is great for toning but because of the high reps you can't really load up a whole lot. 

One day.. I will have my home gym where I won't feel so awkward.


----------



## chickydoda

I seriously hope I can get a personal trainer. I'm on a benefit, so I can't really afford any extras, so I'm hoping if I offer to babysit someone's kids for free, they'll train me in return. A girl can dream...

If that doesn't work, I might just see if I can get someone to ''spot'' me. I'm sure we can find some useful stuff on the internet.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Zoof said:


> I wish I had the guts to go and do weights by myself in the gym. I really should just get over myself and work out a routine. I stick to the pump classes now but that ultimately isn't going to get me where I want to go. It is great for toning but because of the high reps you can't really load up a whole lot.
> 
> One day.. I will have my home gym where I won't feel so awkward.


Are you intimidated by people in the weight room? If so - don't be. When I started weight training 10 years ago I felt the same way, but it turns out everyone was very nice and supportive, and I got a lot of good advice from other members. 

In my experience, most people are willing to help a bit too. I know I am. I really like seeing beginners in the gym and sometimes will offer help if they look like they need it.

Educating yourself and being prepared will help too - I studied videos of people doing certain exercises so I wouldn't make a fool out of myself (or get injured). Actually - I still do that.

If you have a smartphone, there's a great app called JeFit that I use to plan and track my workouts. It also has a huge database of videos of exercises.

This site was very helpful to me when I started out:

ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Internet

Also, this one:

The Less Thinking, More Doing Starter Program :: stumptuous.com

One more - this is a great resource:

Precision Nutrition » Blog


----------



## Cheveyo

Risen from Ashes said:


> I seriously hope I can get a personal trainer. I'm on a benefit, so I can't really afford any extras, so I'm hoping if I offer to babysit someone's kids for free, they'll train me in return. A girl can dream...
> 
> If that doesn't work, I might just see if I can get someone to ''spot'' me. I'm sure we can find some useful stuff on the internet.




Just saw a commercial for: DailyBurn — The best fitness anywhere.

Maybe try that? Or you can probably find something else online. It might not be the same as having a trainer in person, but maybe it can still work?


----------



## chickydoda

Cheveyo said:


> Just saw a commercial for: DailyBurn â€” The best fitness anywhere.
> 
> Maybe try that? Or you can probably find something else online. It might not be the same as having a trainer in person, but maybe it can still work?


Can I do it at the gym? The smartphone my parents got me for Christmas is pretty crappy. It barely passes as a smartphone lol. I guess I didn't realise how expensive they were when I requested one!


----------



## birdsintrees

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you intimidated by people in the weight room? If so - don't be. When I started weight training 10 years ago I felt the same way, but it turns out everyone was very nice and supportive, and I got a lot of good advice from other members.
> 
> In my experience, most people are willing to help a bit too. I know I am. I really like seeing beginners in the gym and sometimes will offer help if they look like they need it.
> 
> Educating yourself and being prepared will help too - I studied videos of people doing certain exercises so I wouldn't make a fool out of myself (or get injured). Actually - I still do that.
> 
> If you have a smartphone, there's a great app called JeFit that I use to plan and track my workouts. It also has a huge database of videos of exercises.
> 
> This site was very helpful to me when I started out:
> 
> ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Internet
> 
> Also, this one:
> 
> The Less Thinking, More Doing Starter Program :: stumptuous.com
> 
> One more - this is a great resource:
> 
> Precision Nutrition » Blog



Thanks for the tips. Going to check out those links and that app. 

I had a few sessions with a personal trainer last year who gave me a few good starter exercises (cable twists, lunges, shoulder presses. That sort of stuff) So maybe I'll go in on Sunday morning and give that a go..


----------



## Gossip Goat

I have a question, my sibling weight lifts & they've been doing it for months now & in my eyes I don't think I've seen progress in them. They weight lift often & eat *relatively* healthy. Does weight lifting really help? Because they still have sort of a belly & not a athletic physique at all.


----------



## Dao

Rayanne Graff said:


> I have a question, my sibling weight lifts & they've been doing it for months now & in my eyes I don't think I've seen progress in them. They weight lift often & eat *relatively* healthy. Does weight lifting really help? Because they still have sort of a belly & not a athletic physique at all.


Weight training can and does work, provided it is done properly and coupled with a good diet and night's rest. How much is your sibling lifting and how often? Does your sibling increase weights progressively? What does his or her diet look like? How many calories does your sibling consume per day? How much does your sibling weigh?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Irondust said:


> Weight training can and does work, provided it is done properly and coupled with a good diet and night's rest. How much is your sibling lifting and how often? Does your sibling increase weights progressively? What does his or her diet look like? How many calories does your sibling consume per day? How much does your sibling weigh?


I think everyday or every other day, they lift heavy. I don't know if they do, I dont think so. They eat relatively healthy (within my moms salary that sometimes includes fast foods). I really couldnt say how many calories, maybe 1700-2000. 180-190 & 5'9.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Risen from Ashes said:


> Thanks for this. I would love a body like hers. I've had a lot of trouble getting in shape since I went on medications for my Bipolar. I'm obsessed with doing a lot of cardio, and I've heard that's the wrong approach. I should probably try what she's been doing. I don't want to spend 5 hours a day working out! (I do have a lot of weight to lose- like half my body mass)


You need to move the biggest muscles in the body, this means your back, ass and leg muscles.

If you want nice abbs, then invest in moving the above mentioned groups of muscles. Doing ab exercises and cardio does not really work no matter how counter intuitive the above mentioned seems atm. Big muscles such as those in your legs and back burn the most energy to function.

This is why lifting is effective. I do not recommend investing too much work into ab exercises as they get used enough in other ones, but don't leave them out either.

*( I focused on the ab stuff because that is a common mistake people make due to crappy illogical advertisement.) *

SQUATS are the most effective exercise anyone can do anywhere: 










Speed is not the key to squats, focus on proper form and do it as slow as you can.

o.o with lifting one should always be careful with joints, joint pain is common for weight lifters, don't overdo it, the body requires rest as well as exercise (proper form is crucial) & a healthy varied diet+a positive mindset to one's own body (aka love your body and it will love you back XD)... even for squats.

For the back muscles you could try laying on your back, pulling your legs to your buttocks with knees bent, feet on the floor, then lifting your pelvis in the air. While the pelvis is up you are resting on your upper back/shoulders and feet, like so:










Both exercises work the buttocks muscles as well and are probably the best ways to lose weight.

After these get easy enough, you can add one legged squats and bridging for the back. For upper back...pullups (^^ yeah I know difficult, but you can start with something more simple like grabbing the door frame, leaning back and pulling yourself to it again), for the chest there is no better substitute for pushups.

*Lifting basically does all these things and activates the above mentioned groups of muscles.*

*_* cool find Prom!


----------



## koalaroo

And, this is how I and my left arm feel when I try to lift weights.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FreeBeer said:


> You need to move the biggest muscles in the body, this means your back, ass and leg muscles.
> 
> This is why lifting is effective. I do not recommend investing too much work into ab exercises as they get used enough in other ones, but don't leave them out either.
> 
> SQUATS are the most effective exercise anyone can do anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed is not the key to squats, focus on proper form and do it as slow as you can.


My wife & girls subscribe to a fitness couple's YouTube channel, some of the videos offer real good advice. Eating a healthy diet to fuel an active lifestyle is most important.
https://www.youtube.com/user/FitnessFortius/videos?shelf_id=1&view=0&sort=dd

Good weight lifting form/technique will help prevent injury, yield measurable results within 4-6 weeks & that's going to sustain the motivation which leads to a healthy lifestyle change rather than exercising with weights for a month before quitting due to discouragement.


----------



## Promethea

i've decided to stop using the gloves and just let the calluses form on my hands.. just sick of the gloves. XD
fuckit.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

I've been lifting for about 2 years now, on and off. 

I gained weight from meds, but now, due to diet and increasing my cardio, I am finally burning fat. But my legs wouldn't look great at size 14/16 without lifting. 

I was planning on competing in powerlifting, but I can't squat parallel anymore due to an old fencing injury, and my bench is weak due to me not having a spotter (I don't trust myself without one, even with pegs.) 

I can squat 230 non-parallel, and 190 parallel. DL? Around 200 for a 1-rep max. Bench? I don't bench, like I said. I do dumbbell exercises for my upper body instead. Safer that way. 

I want to be able to squat 300 and DL 250 by the end of 2015, even if my squats aren't 100% parallel. 

I also can leg press 6 plates, 7 on a good day, for 8 reps. But who cares- leg press is for losers, haha.

(Body weight currently 225, down from 265. Goal weight is around 160-170. I'm 5'3.)

Before lifting: 








After lifting: 








I went from barely being able to curl 12.5 to using 30-35 lb dumbbells for my bicep curls, and I now generally use 20-25 lbs for my shoulder press and deltoid raises. This is after 2 years of lifting, with some time spent not being able to lift due to medical crap and hospitals not having proper gyms.


----------



## Word Dispenser

rhoynarqueen said:


> I've been lifting for about 2 years now, on and off.
> 
> I gained weight from meds, but now, due to diet and increasing my cardio, I am finally burning fat. But my legs wouldn't look great at size 14/16 without lifting.
> 
> I was planning on competing in powerlifting, but I can't squat parallel anymore due to an old fencing injury, and my bench is weak due to me not having a spotter (I don't trust myself without one, even with pegs.)
> 
> I can squat 230 non-parallel, and 190 parallel. DL? Around 200 for a 1-rep max. Bench? I don't bench, like I said. I do dumbbell exercises for my upper body instead. Safer that way.
> 
> I want to be able to squat 300 and DL 250 by the end of 2015, even if my squats aren't 100% parallel.
> 
> I also can leg press 6 plates, 7 on a good day, for 8 reps. But who cares- leg press is for losers, haha.
> 
> (Body weight currently 225, down from 265. Goal weight is around 160-170. I'm 5'3.)
> 
> Before lifting:
> View attachment 242618
> 
> 
> After lifting:
> View attachment 242626
> 
> 
> I went from barely being able to curl 12.5 to using 30-35 lb dumbbells for my bicep curls, and I now generally use 20-25 lbs for my shoulder press and deltoid raises. This is after 2 years of lifting, with some time spent not being able to lift due to medical crap and hospitals not having proper gyms.


The only issue with not going 100% parallel is that you'll be targeting your quads, rather than your gluts. That can look odd. roud: 

Also, I don't blame you for not going to your limits with bench press without a spotter. I'm a baby about things like that, but honestly, it's better to be safe than sorry.

I think the best thing to do is target free weights. Machines, for the most part, send people on the wrong track, I think, because many of the exercises with machines are unnatural and awkward.


----------



## AshtangiBear

Op, congratulations you look fantastic!



stiletto said:


> For heavy lifting, what if you work out at home? I have weights but no benches etc.


Look in to calisthenics training. I do this, yoga and weights. My physique is very different to that of a bodybuilder or strongman, it is highly functional too so it is more than aesthetics.


----------



## Aletheia

Has anyone done Stronglifts 5x5 for building muscle/overall weight loss? I did this routine in the summer, but stopped and I kind of wish I hadn't. I loved the structure of the routine, and I really did feel like I was getting stronger. This is probably something I'm going to get back into.

StrongLifts 5x5: A Simple Workout To Get Stronger


----------



## chickydoda

I signed up for the gym soon after this thread started, because I realised I probably wasn't going to get to my goal without weights. That didn't work at first because I preferred to stay at home and eat pizza.

About six weeks ago, I got a personal trainer, and now we are working towards weights (he wants me to improve my form first). I have now lost 12cms off my body!


----------



## Ethanol

The past year I lost about 30lbs and even though I've lost the weight I've come to realize that my body is just looking skinny fat as all heck. So I've been looking more into free weights, but I think my biggest problem with free weights and lifting is literally not understanding exactly what movements to do to get to where I want to be.

I see so many techniques or types of lifts and I'm such a beginner to the point where I'm like "gosh, what 1 or 2 exercises can I start off with JUST to start toning up quickly?". I look up exercising routines online and my eyes glaze over at the meal prep, post and pre workout shakes, the sets of particular exercises on one day.. and whatever else on another. It's just TOO much to take in all at once for someone who like... doesn't get why an olympic bar lifting is better than lifting dumbbells? 

If I wasn't so broke I would get a trainer. 

Other than eating a calorie surplus, consuming protein, and making sure to recover/rest... what basic 2 exercises and basic 2 equipments is really great to introduce a total flat out beginner to start lifting? 

Is it just squat lifting and dead lifting?

Edit: Actually, never mind. I just took a look at that 5x5 routine that someone posted. This is exactly what I needed. Basic exercises that are simple to follow ;__; tears of joy, tears of joy.


----------



## Up and Away

ah okay for ladies fine whatever


----------



## soop

My wilks score is 324.26. I just started a few months ago. My goal is to go 2,3,4 (bench, squat, dl)



Word Dispenser said:


> Also, I don't blame you for not going to your limits with bench press without a spotter. I'm a baby about things like that, but honestly, it's better to be safe than sorry.


Okay, I know this was posted two years ago, but this is important for safety so I want anyone reading this to know this. If you think you might fail the rep or you are doing a set to failure on bench, don't put the clips on the ends, this way you can just lower the weight back to your chest, tip the bar to the side and slide the plates off the side and then lift the bar on that side and get up and out from under it.


----------



## soop

--


----------



## HGy

gossip goat said:


> i have a question, my sibling weight lifts & they've been doing it for months now & in my eyes i don't think i've seen progress in them. They weight lift often & eat *relatively* healthy. Does weight lifting really help? Because they still have sort of a belly & not a athletic physique at all.


lol.


----------



## Gossip Goat

HGy said:


> lol.


Dang I don't even remember making this post. Quite stupid. Although a condescending "lol" gives me a run for my money.


----------



## HGy

Gossip Goat said:


> Dang I don't even remember making this post. Quite stupid. Although a condescending "lol" gives me a run for my money.


I laughed when I read your post because I know people just like that who lift weights but eat crap food and don't look athletic. It's very strange!


----------



## Gossip Goat

HGy said:


> I laughed when I read your post because I know people just like that who lift weights but eat crap food and don't look athletic. It's very strange!


Well, now I feel bad for being so abrupt with my response. :blushed: 

My apologies.


----------



## HGy

Gossip Goat said:


> Well, now I feel bad for being so abrupt with my response. :blushed:
> 
> My apologies.


That's ok ;-)


----------



## hyphenatedspace

Incorporating weights into my usual workout routines has changed my life. I started working out a couple years ago with the goal to lose weight and look better, and although I saw progress and results, it became more about how I felt after workouts. I always had more of an energy boost, stayed in a happier mood, and was overall more motivated and joyful 

I didn't care so much about my weight or BMI anymore (as they aren't accurate indicators if you gained muscle mass) and strength became a goal. Initially I was afraid of 'bulking up' but it's difficult to gain enough muscles to look that heavy, and you feel great and feel more defined!


----------



## bridmaga

Any suggestions for adding muscle near hip area using primarily dumbbells? I love my shoulders, but they are noticeably wider than my hips and I want to even out my physique.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

@*bridmaga* Before you even add any weight, I suggest a very simple exercise first. Standing up, you throw a side kick, as high as you can go, keep both legs straight, and then you do circles with the kicking leg, try to keep it high, both clockwise and counterclockwise until it burns all your glutes. Then you can add weights to the legs progressively.


----------



## Eira

Inspiring! Ready... go!


----------

